# All-in-One Drucker gesucht!



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2009)

Suche einen wie oben beschrieben Drucker! Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## msix38 (26. Januar 2009)

Brother MFC-5460CN


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Januar 2009)

HP C4180!! und ne Preisvorstellung wäre nicht schlecht!!


----------



## k-b (26. Januar 2009)

hp officejet j6410
pass aber auf, dass du nciht den j6424 erwischst, das Nachfolgemodell ist um einiges schlechter. Kostet so 180 Euro rum, aber dafür hast auch Mehrblatteinzug und Duplexdruck sowie günstige Folgekosten.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnellen antworten, ja so max 300€ Sollte aber was gescheites sein!

http://www.testberichte.de/p/hewlett-packard-tests/officejet-j6410-testbericht.html Bewertung von 3,1
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a316541.html

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_brother_mfc_5460cn_p91990.html Der 1,7
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a227287.html

Welcher ist besser? Wäre LAser nicht besser?


----------



## k-b (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn du bis 300 ausgeben willst, dann kommen evtl. auch Laser in Frage. Wobei ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Farblasern hab


----------

